# WORST GAME EVER



## Bokracroc (Jul 14, 2006)

Prepare for suckage
I made it to 0.02k


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 14, 2006)

this game is horrible lol

if you open it up in MPC you should be able to skip ahead


----------



## Emerson (Jul 14, 2006)

Still not as bad as Superman 64.


----------



## robomilk (Jul 14, 2006)

yay! 0.06k!¬


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 14, 2006)

FF 10-2


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Still not as bad as Superman 64.



Damn straight.

Kabuki Warriors is shit too though.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 14, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Kabuki Warriors is shit too though.



Oh lord, I had forgotten about that game.  I had a roommate who thought it was one of the best games ever.

In truth Rise of the Robots will always have a special place...in my toilet.


----------



## Emerson (Jul 14, 2006)

*RE:  WORST GAME EVER*



			
				InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> FF 10-2



Worst GAME ever? No.

Worst FF ever? DEFINITELY.

FF meets Charlie's Angels meets tea-party dress-up.


----------



## wut (Jul 14, 2006)

E.T


----------



## Emerson (Jul 14, 2006)

*RE:  WORST GAME EVER*



			
				wut said:
			
		

> E.T



I stand corrected.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Jul 14, 2006)

All footbal, baseball, basketball, and soccer games.


----------



## Stillman (Jul 14, 2006)

*RE:   WORST GAME EVER*



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, man.  Ever play Final Fantasy Mystic Quest?  At least FFX2 was trying to be FFV, which was an awesome game.


----------



## emptyF (Jul 14, 2006)

i'm so goddamn bored, i'm actually playing this right now. . .god i need more hobbies. . .


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 15, 2006)

Stillman said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mystic Quest was way better than FFX-2.  It gets props for bein' old school.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 15, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> All footbal, baseball, basketball, and soccer games.



Amen!


----------



## TORA (Jul 17, 2006)

Ren and Stimpy for the SNES. Damn ending was the staff (2 frames) repeating itself for infinity with the Happy Happy Joy Joy song doing the same. THQ sucks ass. >


----------



## TheListener (Jul 17, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say yes, but they redeem themselves in their Create a Player and Create a Team modes... at least for me, they do.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> All footbal, baseball, basketball, and soccer games.


As long as you leave Fight Night out of that, I won't stab you.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus fight night. 

I honestly couldn't stand it.  Talk about a bunch of repetitive crap.

You want a real boxing game?  Go try and beat Mike Tyson!


----------



## Daiger (Jul 18, 2006)

*RE:   WORST GAME EVER*



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Fight Night is one of the better boxing game series out there, maybe the only boxing series out there, though Ready 2 Rumble wasn't too bad. Now if only there were furry boxing games...


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Plus fight night.
> 
> I honestly couldn't stand it.  Talk about a bunch of repetitive crap.
> 
> You want a real boxing game?  Go try and beat Mike Tyson!


I guess you never played it on a real difficulty, Easy doesn't count and Normal gets interesting at Heavyweight. Hard is the way to go.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

It's still a bunch of repetitive crap, regardless of the difficulty.  I hate boxing IRL, boxing in a game is only slightly better... >.>


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

All you do in FPS is shoot the same faceless enemy over and over, why is this any different?
Fight Night requires timing and the ability to spot holes in their defence (which on Hard get's very difficult) while covering yours.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> All you do in FPS is shoot the same faceless enemy over and over, why is this any different?
> Fight Night requires timing and the ability to spot holes in their defence (which on Hard get's very difficult) while covering yours.



I don't like FPS either.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh, go play The Sims


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 18, 2006)

I've never really gotten into FPS games either.  Although the Metroid Prime games, though not traditional FPS, were pretty enthralling experiences.  ^^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I've never really gotten into FPS games either.  Although the Metroid Prime games, though not traditional FPS, were pretty enthralling experiences.  ^^



I didn't like the Metroid Prime ones either.. I really tried to like them too since I loved Super Metroid.


----------



## Jayk_Carson (Aug 10, 2006)

wow, that game is crap.

Whoever made that has ALOT of time on thier hands.


----------



## Jivewriter (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay worst game to my knowlege is E.T because it brought about the death of the Atari 2600. But while we are on that system, lets remember Custard's Revenge, where you ran through arrows to hump a woman on a cactus over and over. What else...Shaq Fu was a bad one...Anything from the Nintendo Goggle age which to this day has scarred me...the Power Glove...ANYTHING off the Atari Jaguar like Fight for Life, that horrible excuse for Pole Position and that stupid air tank game.


----------



## Jayk_Carson (Aug 11, 2006)

Is the game supposed to lock up when you lose? Or is my comp just gay?


----------



## Bane (Aug 11, 2006)

I dont know what the worst game ever is, but I dont like racing games unless you are being chased by police, or get to blow up stuff alot, like burnout revenge, yeah!!!


----------



## Jayk_Carson (Aug 11, 2006)

Read the first post. It has the worst game ever.


----------



## Bane (Aug 11, 2006)

Jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im blind!!!!!!!!!!!
Its just so bad!!!!!!!!!!! mY GOD!!!!!
I have played many a game, mostly good, but no!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robomilk (Aug 11, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Oh, go play The Sims



Yay for sim games!


----------



## Bane (Aug 11, 2006)

TO be honest, I hate the sims to the full extent I can.


----------



## robomilk (Aug 11, 2006)

Bane said:
			
		

> TO be honest, I hate the sims to the full extent I can.



I didn't say THE Sims. I said sim games. Thus that includes other games like Combat Flight Simulator, etc.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 11, 2006)

SimCity 4 is the worst and greatest game ever.


----------



## Evol (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate RPG's.  Discuss.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 11, 2006)

i hate ddr.


----------



## BingFox (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE:   WORST GAME EVER*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I didn't like the Metroid Prime ones either.. I really tried to like them too since I loved Super Metroid.





			
				Evol said:
			
		

> I hate RPG's. Discuss.




Blasphemy!!!!!



Oh and WaveRace: BlueStorm sucks!!!! Worse game EVAR!!!!


----------



## Evol (Aug 11, 2006)

No blasphemy here.  I'd rather drive a car into other cars and shoot things than try to level up a gay Japanese boy a whole game.


----------



## blackdragoon (Aug 11, 2006)

almost forgot. legaia 2 dual saga was retarded. and so are all of the FF games that don't have some type of turn-based fighting system in them. making menu selections during battle without the game pausing (FF9 for example) was just a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Aug 11, 2006)

Clock Tower 3: the most worst horror game ever, story and sceens are very good but gameplay is extreamly badly done, during gameplay enemies repeat the same sentance over and over. I was a great dissapointment to capcom's reputation.

Shadow the hedgehog, rubbish game some people say yes to ganster guys from GTA games but we say a hell no to Gangster Hedgehogs


----------



## ArpegiusWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring...
The one that was based on the books and not the movie.
It sucked gargantuan monkey balls!!!! >.<
How can I begin to explain how much it sucked? Well, lets start with what was good. The graphics were pleasing and well done...and the only fun part was bouncing a rock off of Pippen's crotch and getting the Dwarf to chase after a rock...
What was bad? Camera, controls, objectives, boss fights, fighting in general, trying to sneak past wringwraiths, playing the game, resisting the urge to snap the dist because it was rented...
NEVER PLAY THIS GAME!!! IT SUCKS!!! YARGH! *explodes*


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 12, 2006)

Most "professionals" agree that E.T. for the Atari was the official "worst game ever."

What saddens me is the disliking of fps games I've seen.Â Â I'm not a huge fan of the genre either, but do yourselves a favor:Â Â play Half-Life 2!Â Â That is easily the best non-RPG I've ever played.

As for the people who don't like RPGs... you have no soul.Â Â NO SOUL.Â Â Nope, don't even try to do anything now, because your soul is gone and will never return.Â Â 
Heh... I like me my RPGs.

And now for something equally as controversial...
I hate MMOs.Â Â MMOs are evil, horrible "games."

The worst "game" that I've ever seen, though, will have to be easily.... Dance Dance Revolution.Â Â Its not even a game, and yet teenage girls everywhere will say "hey, I play videogames!" because they loooooooove DDR, and "play" nothing else but DDR.Â Â DDR is awful.Â Â It's not even _really_ a game.Â Â Ugh.Â Â Makes me want to cough up a hairball.


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm glad no one said Backyard Wrestling. Yes, the games suck, but the fact that you can play as Violent J and Shaggy rocks. I think they're so adorably funny...I don't know why.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 13, 2006)

Hologram Space Traveller. It wasn't even a real game, you could play it on a DVD player. Words from Official PlayStation2 Magazine UK, where it's still the only game to have ever received 0/10.
Worst game I've played? Mmmmmmmm, I'll go with Marvel vs. Capcom on the PS, mainly because they took out the 'tag' option. The second character only appeared for Hyper Combos. Really, that just defeated the purpose of the game, especially in comparison to it's sequel.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 13, 2006)

I think the worst game I've ever played is "Magic The Gathering: Battlemage", which my parents bought for me years ago. (Never let a parent buy a game!) It was a simulation of the card game, but it tried to be more by turning it into a real-time strategy and it ended up just being terrible.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 13, 2006)

*Club Drive* (Atari/Jaguar)

How bad was it? The player's car didn't steer in the normal sense--rear wheels following the front. Instead, the car rotates about it's center, which if you think about it for a bit, makes for the most retarded handling possible. After one game of this, I had to jack in _Enduro_ (Activision/Atari 2600) to rid myself of the horror.

Less craptacular, but still legendarily bad on this platform were
--*Bubsy: Fractured Furry Tales *for mind-numbing repetition
--*Trevor Mc Fur in the Crescent Galaxy * for an utterly stiff, amateurish shooter with what may just be the most embarassingly corny name ever coined for a...well just about any game.

Okay, I take that back, this one was _worse_:
--*Fight For Life*. The less said, the better. I never bought this one, and thankfully so (I wasn't into fighting games so I probably wouldn't have sought it even if it was any good). Atari execs at the time were so clueless, they were actually snowed into thinking this would be the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

One more stinker:
--*Car Nivorous* (Macmillan/PC). Like Deer Hunter crossed with Carmageddon, your pickup truck is the weapon. Coulda been funny in a sick sort of way, but alas... This game was _so_ bad, nobody reviewed it. That's right, 'cause nobody could get it to _run_--no matter what you did, *it would crash before getting to a menu screen*. Every time.Â Â I had the misfortune of buying this one. Despite my best attempts to chuck the CD behind large pieces of furniture, it keeps turning up while I attempt to _not_ look for it. 

---PCJ


----------



## SFox (Oct 13, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> I'm not a huge fan of the genre either, but yourselves a favor:  play Half-Life 2!  That is easily the best non-RPG I've ever played.



Ohhh man that's an understatement. Normally I'm primarily a RPG fanatic, but Half-Life 2 is so good that it easily became my #1 favorite game of all time.


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 14, 2006)

Worst Game Ever: Oblivion.

Because I wouldn't go down on those Argonians ever.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 14, 2006)

Billy the Kid, for PC and Amiga.

Trust me, if you've ever, EVER played this ancient game... you'll understand that few PC games have ever, EVER come close to maching the liquid ass that was *Billy the Kid*.

Yes, even Daikatana had better production value.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 14, 2006)

oh god my dorm leader (brother eduardo) had that billy the kid game at one of my old schools i used to go to over in bay st.louis mississippi. Saint Stanislaus college prep was the name of the place. personally as far as i'm concerned minesweeper was better than that game.


----------



## Xan_vega (Oct 14, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Most "professionals" agree that E.T. for the Atari was the official "worst game ever."



I have to agree, E.T. was atrocious. It was pretty damn random where the ship was going to pick you up at, some of the pieces were nearly impossible to get without falling in one of the lame holes. Heck, you would no more get out of one and you were back in one. **sighs** I miss that headache of a game. It was the first game I actually owned.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 14, 2006)

It has to be: Midtown Madness 3. That game SUCKS HORRIBLY.

I played it for 5 minutes, and never played it again.

Metabots Infinity. I bought it because I was go "Oh  boy, Mechs kicking each other arses!" and only to found out it's rubbish.

Yoshi Touch & Go has ashamed me, sure its alright but it's one of most worst Yoshi games ever.


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 14, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i hate ddr.



 nooo but why it's so good, it helps me loose my fat.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't played DDR in ages. I think I was rather put off when I realized that the chances of me ever passing Max 300 Expert were slim to none, and that that seems to be regarded as the minimum competency test for most of the DDR community.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 14, 2006)

E.T. is the WORST GAME EVER.  It even caused the Gaming Depression, where too many lackluster games came out.  It wasn't until Super Mario Bros. on the NES that it ended.

It would have to be the True Crime Series because of too many bugs in the games.


----------



## Jade-Scale (Oct 14, 2006)

WORST GAME(S) EVER:

Every Final Fantasy after 7. (Yes, including FFXI)

XD, sorry, but the severe amount of suck created by all the "Final" Fantasy games (excluding VII) just creates the biggest black hole in videogames.

You want to card battle me? What!? I'm busy saving the damn world, loser! (FF VIII)
I'm a brainy dominatrix in disguise, shh, don't tell anyone  (Q of FFVIII)
Look at me, a whiney little brat kid, hooray! (FF IX)
Dodge 200 lightning bolts? No thanks. (FFX)
Blitzball! HUZZAH!!! Wait...huh? BLITZBALL SUCKS!!! (FFX)
I have an idea...let's remove all the guys from the game, and let you only play as chicks, that'll be AWESOME! (FFX2)
Turn-based + Final Fantasy + Cloud - Fun - Playability + Insane difficulty - innovation = Final Fantasy Tactics.

Why does the Black Mage look like a Jawa at halloween?
How is it possible that even in bright sunlight his 'face' is still shrouded in complete darkness, the hat doesn't count.
I don't recall walking up to someone on the street and challenging them to a card battle. That's retarded.
Lightning doesn't strike the same place twice, nor does it strike the same AREA 200 TIMES!

"Hey...I have the greatest idea...Final Fantasy VII was friggin awesome, right? Ok...let's take THAT game, add in NEW characters, add TONS of insanity-inducing difficulty and puzzles. Then even though for seven games we've been saying it's the "Final" Fantasy, we'll make a new one."

[/final fantasy rant]

All things expressed in this post are my OPINION and thus I am immune to bashing. Because it's my OPINION, thank you.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 15, 2006)

Three words Beyond the Beyond.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 16, 2006)

I thought of another one.

The Thing.

The only entertaining thing about that game was shooting your own team members. "He's gone mad!"


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmm, I don't know if anyone's mentioned it yet, but there was a game on the NES titled "Cheetah Men II," (pertinent to the overying furry theme!) which had a minimal number of audio tracks (such that the music has to completely pause whenever a sound is made ingame), only about three total sprites for the main character, weird physics when jumping, inconsistent graphics, choppy frame rates, and on and on and on.  You can download a rom from Coolrom.com if you wanna see it - I find it actually a little fun, though part of that fun comes from the badness xD;


----------



## Kero (Oct 29, 2006)

"Bubsy" ~~ Super Nintendo

...Don't even know where to start.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 29, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> The Thing



As OPSM2 so rightly put it, "The game where you shoot the doodahs at the whatsit."


----------



## DMKA (Oct 29, 2006)

Rocket Power: Team Rocket Rescue.


----------



## Landis (Oct 31, 2006)

E.T. or dnd defenders of the lance or something like that for the nes.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.seanbaby.com/nes/egm.htm

He sums it up nicely.


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 21, 2010)

MY EYES! MY EYES!


----------



## DragonRift (Apr 21, 2010)

You guys ever play *Hydlide* for the NES?  How about *Total Recall*?

Man, it's hard to really pick the absolute WORST... There are just too many turds out there.  :/


----------



## Onewing (Apr 21, 2010)

Jivewriter said:


> Shaq Fu was a bad one...



Shaq-Fu must be eliminated for everyone to feel at peace.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, let's play CrazyBus!

[yt]fbCNKq7A5i4[/yt]


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 21, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Hey everyone, let's play CrazyBus!
> 
> [yt]fbCNKq7A5i4[/yt]


That was the most horridness in the history of horridnesses!

Graphics: 0
Sounds: -0
Objective of game... ? I did see none!


----------



## Kajet (Apr 21, 2010)

Still better than halo.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

WHOA

When you reach 10 km, the game really picks up!


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh god this game is terrible. Not as bad as the Matrix game for the PS2 that literally did not work.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 21, 2010)

What about Custard's Last Stand? All you do is rape Native American women. What kinda game is that. Oh and the Guy game on PS2 and I think Xbox.


----------



## CoonArt (Apr 21, 2010)

The Golden Compass for... yes... XBOX 360...
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!

Epic suckage!

Sorry, but this game is bad... really bad! have no words to describe it


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say that bus game, but at least they use it to raise charity money.


Any movie based game. Take your pick, they ALL suck


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

I think one of the worst games ever would have to be Orphen: Scion of Sorcery.  I hated the fighting style, the characters, the plot, EVERYTHING.

From Wikipedia:

"...They set off to explore the island and learn of a time traveling object.  Upon beating the game you are given the choice to go back in time and  replay the story and help out a different person. After helping all  three fellow travelers, the final battle initiates, in which you learn  the whole thing has been a computer simulation, and the fellow travelers  never existed."

Turns out that the entire island was food for a mega-computer that eats human emotions.  And that's not even the worst part!  Okay, so you're on an island full of monsters with maybe 8 other people, and you find a lost child in a rest building.  What follows is the conversation between him and the main character.

KID: "Hey mister, can you help me?  I'm all alone, and I lost my mom.  Can you help me find her?"

ORPHEN:  "Got any money?"

KID:  "What?  No, I-"

ORPHEN:  "Well, sorry kid, gotta put food on the table, cya later!"

And you just leave him there........


----------



## Chmat (Apr 21, 2010)

Dr. Jekyll and MR. hyde for the NES. Se this!


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn another necro, what's with noobs reviving dead threads?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 21, 2010)

FAULT
FAULT
FAULT

My purple-dreadlock guy can't walk. D:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Damn another necro, what's with noobs reviving dead threads?


You must admit though: epic 4 year necro is epic.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You must admit though: epic 4 year necro is epic.



Just a little, I hope the guy who resurrected this doesn't get an infraction.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 21, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Damn another necro, what's with noobs reviving dead threads?



Who really looks at timestamps when posting?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Who really looks at timestamps when posting?


3:33 PM. Cool.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Who really looks at timestamps when posting?


 SUP!


----------

